# Hindi/Urdu: bakhyaal (बखयाल)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Meaning and simple usage of this word in the context of ideas and opinions is needed. Feel free to propose an appropriate context if there is no such context, gathered this much from google because it seems a person can't post anything without a context here and all I am having are stand-alone words!

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Meaning and simple usage of this word in the context of ideas and opinions is needed. Feel free to propose an appropriate context if there is no such context, gathered this much from google because it seems a person can't post anything without a context here and all I am having are stand-alone words!
> 
> Thanks!



It is the enquirer's job to provide the context. You must know where you have picked this word up from. Did it simply fall from the sky and you wish it to be identified? If this is the case, then this will be your context! But you need to tell us to stop us groping in the dark, searching for its "common" usage!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

With no context, it does seem like it has fallen from the sky... But there is no other way to this is there? Anyway, what are all your thoughts about this word?


----------



## Alfaaz

As Qureshpor and others have mentioned before, you have to provide context. Members wouldn't want to get in trouble for answering your questions (as according to forum rules, questions without context aren't supposed to be answered)! You can find some sort of text online in Google by entering the words in Hindi script....probably...

Now: bakhyaal: بخیال : (not sure if this is the word or baa khyaal/با خیال ) would probably mean something like "by thought of"..... in one dictionary the following is given: 

بخیال امکان : bakhyaal imkaan: on speculation; on the chance; 

بلحاظ ۔ بنظر ۔ بپاس ۔ بخیال : with advertence

These are the only entries in all the (online) dictionaries and not sure of how to translate the word into English or Hindi....!

May I suggest that for future threads you make the title something like "Urdu to Hindi" so this way Urdu members won't say "this is an Urdu word" and Hindi speakers will not say that "this is not a Hindi word"....this is just a suggestion after seeing the replies on your posts by Urdu and Hindi speaking members....!  You yourself said that your teacher gave you a list of "Urdu words"...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Some simple sentence on its usage will be very helpful   Does it mean 'khyaal se', according to my thoughts...? Can I say for Eg.'mere bakhyaal se, Alfaaz Saahib bahut acchaa shaks hain.'?    According to my thoughts, Alfaaz is a good person.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Some simple sentence on its usage will be very helpful  Does it mean 'idea' as in a noun form? Can I say for Eg.'mere bakhyaal se, Alfaaz Saahib bahut acchaa shaks hain.'?  According to my thoughts, Alfaaz is a good person.



Do I see some butter on the screen?!?! First of all, it was very nice of you to "think" that way! As I said previously, not sure about the usage, so wouldn't want to provide a wrong example...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Looks like this is not common usage... Anyway, let us wait for more responses.


----------



## greatbear

You cannot ask random words here without any context: in that case, you need a dictionary, not this forum. I suggest this thread and all similar threads to be deleted by the moderator, unless context is provided.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> You cannot ask random words here without any context: in that case, you need a dictionary, not this forum. I suggest this thread and all similar threads to be deleted by the moderator, unless context is provided.


It is precisely what I have been keeping in mind. It requires a bit of effort to reply to the queries. I can imagine that you (lafz_puchnewala) don't know which language the words you ask for are from, but as you know, every word has many meanings, in any language, so please don't expect us to compile a dictionary.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Meaning and simple usage of this word in the context of ideas and opinions is needed.
> 
> Thanks!



Like I have said, the meaning is in the context of 'ideas and opinions'. And Alfaaz has provided a meaning 'by thought of' which matches the context. Just need more clarification on this...


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Like I have said, the meaning is in the context of 'ideas and opinions'. And Alfaaz has provided a meaning 'by thought of' which matches the context. Just need more clarification on this...


Let me express what I feel when I see such a comment. Your manner of asking questions, not that they are not interesting, is so pertinently wrong that I don't know how to say it better. If you have any respect for the answers, do respect yourself while asking.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Let me express what I feel when I see such a comment. Your manner of asking questions, not that they are not interesting, is so pertinently wrong that I don't know how to say it better. If you have any respect for the answers, do respect yourself while asking.



A very harsh thing to say... I would say if you want any respect for yourself, respect others first...  For me, learning with or without context is still learning for me and trying to control that quest for knowledge in any way defeats the purpose of education. I am approaching this forum because my dictionary does not have the meanings for most of these stand alone words that I have. So, after searching for a context, I am only coming up with vague meanings which I am trying to link with your more in depth knowledge and your way of using these words/phrases. If you are not willing to help, you can always step aside.


----------



## iskander e azam

Friends, 

As this thread is open (though clearly contentious concerning posting etiquette) I am in the happy position of stating that بخیال means:

adv. In consideration (of, -_ke_), with regard (to), with reference (to); out of consideration or regard (for). 

It is the last sub-entry under the entry for خیال in Platts.

It is indeed rare. I came across the word (and hence through the Internet this thread) in کالا پانی : تواریخِ عجیب which is the memoir of مولانا محمد جعفر تھانیسری published originally in 1885 and much published since. 

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## Qureshpor

^ sikandar e azam SaaHib, the issue was n't finding the meaning for "ba-xayaal" but it was the fact that the OP had not provided any context.


----------



## iskander e azam

Q SaaHIb,

I see now that I read it more closely.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------

